# New 3BLD Corners Method: U2



## cuberarun (May 16, 2014)

this method is basically improvised R2 and it uses the same idea.
buffer:ULB
helper:URF

idea is to insert the target at URF and do U2 and undo the insertion.therefore in the form of ABA'.\

note:when executing U2 UBR and UFL gets switched.

Setup list
Normal cases
DFR –R’F’R2FRU2R’F’R2FR
DRB-D’ R’F’R2FRU2R’F’R2FRD
DBL-D2 R’F’R2FRU2R’F’R2FRD2
DLF-D R’F’R2FRU2R’F’R2FRD’


FRD-FDF’U2FD’F’
RBD-D2R’DRU2R’D’R
BLD-R’D2RU2R’D2R
LFD-R’DRU2R’D’R


FDL-DR’D’RU2R’DRD’
RDF-R’D’RU2R’DR
BDR-FD’F’U2FDF’
LDB-FD2U2 FD2



Special cases

URF-U2
RFU-R’D2R FD2U2R’D2R FD2
FUR- FD2R’D2RU2 R’D2R FD2


UBR-LW’UR’D2RU’R’R2X’U2
UFL-U2XR2D2RUR’D2RU’LW

RUB-X ZFR’U’RD2R’URD2F’R2Z’
•	LUF- FU2R’D’RU2R’DRF’U2


BRU-R’Y’U2RDR’U2RD’R’YRU2
FLU-L’YRDR’U2RD’R’U2Y’LU2




Parity

Edges first

Memo: memorize corners if you find parity during edge memorization treat UB and UL or BU and LU swapped.
Execution : execute every target with U2 and final target with OP.

Corners first

Memo: edges if you find parity during corner memorization treat DFR and DLF corners swapped.
Execution: after complete execution perform this algorithm 

M2 YL2R’UR’U’R’FR2U’R’U’RUR’F’L2 which is basically M2 YL2 T-perm L2


----------



## yoinneroid (May 16, 2014)

umm, http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?39840-U2-method-for-corners-and-edges ?

and apparently I have a book about bld which have this method (U2 corners) in it, and the book is published on 2010 :/


----------



## Lucas Garron (May 16, 2014)

Ooh, that gives me a cool idea. brb


----------



## Tim Major (May 16, 2014)

I've done D2 but it's only slightly better than OP, and bad cases suck.

It's good for transitioning into freestyle though.


----------



## cuberarun (May 16, 2014)

even advanced U2 could be used like advanced M2



yoinneroid said:


> umm, http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?39840-U2-method-for-corners-and-edges ?
> 
> and apparently I have a book about bld which have this method (U2 corners) in it, and the book is published on 2010 :/



this is different but the name is same


----------



## guysensei1 (May 16, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> and apparently I have a book about bld which have this method (U2 corners) in it, and the book is published on 2010 :/



pics pls


----------



## yoinneroid (May 16, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> pics pls



https://www.dropbox.com/s/vm7x2nobuy8fm69/IMAG0553 (1).jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/npp0gtxot465hlc/IMAG0554.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/mim10vc1gnxsfsx/IMAG0555.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/ai8oep4p9wdfjo9/IMAG0556.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/j62khyrlhi3li2t/IMAG0557.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jtwz0x4y2fgzmbh/IMAG0559.jpg


----------



## RayLam (May 16, 2014)

your name is long like moyu xxlong 
i used m2r2 before,u2 method is similar,but the algrithms are a bit complicated


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 16, 2014)

Very well written. 



Lucas Garron said:


> Ooh, that gives me a cool idea. brb



:O


----------



## Cubo largo (May 16, 2014)

Well, that's only a copy of the R2 method practictly... I don't think it would be a good idea to use it as an intermetiade method from OP to BH.


----------



## cuberarun (May 17, 2014)

Cubo largo said:


> Well, that's only a copy of the R2 method practictly... I don't think it would be a good idea to use it as an intermetiade method from OP to BH.



this is much easier than R2 and i agree it does not help in making the transition but the speed is in the middle and with M2/U2 you could sub 45 easily coampared to M2/R2


----------



## aashritspidey (May 17, 2014)

GJ.. But will this be centersafe for Bigcubebld?


----------



## Cubo largo (May 17, 2014)

Mm well maybe it's a bit more intuitive. Probably an option for who doesn't want to learn commutators.


----------



## Titi (May 23, 2014)

U2=z (or z' i don't know) R2, so I think it's the same things.


----------



## cygorx (May 23, 2014)

I like this. I've played around with stuff like this as well, more oriented at edges though.
I currently use the Boomerang method for corners and freestyle stuff for edges. I might switch to this because the parity would be a bit easier.


----------



## cuberarun (Jun 7, 2014)

aashritspidey said:


> GJ.. But will this be centersafe for Bigcubebld?



yes it is cetersafe for parity leave the last target unsolved and solve the centers then set it up into UBR or UFR or UFl and execute a pure corner cycling alg(given below) and undo.

algs
adjacent:RUR'F' U' r2U2r2UW2r2UW2 U' RUR'U'RFR2U'R'U'
diagonal:FRU'R'U'RUR'F' U' r2U2r2UW2r2UW2 U' RUR'U'R'FRF'


----------



## BoBoGuy (Jun 7, 2014)

Interesting.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Apr 9, 2015)

Honestly, the U2 method is much more intuitive (even for edges) and is much better than R2 and it's teaches you commutators on U using UBL and UFR as respectively the buffer and helper or the opposite and it's really great when solving pairs where the second target is UFR or even when UFR is the first target.


----------

